# I need advice regarding a major mistake I made concern my apprenticeship.



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This job was part of your apprenticeship with the IBEW? The contractor is signatory with that local? Have you spoken with the local?


----------



## merlin199 (Dec 11, 2017)

Well I passed the aptitude test and instead of waiting around I decided to try to work because I read that you can do pre-apprentice work. So I contacted JATC and a few days later they told me to go to the local union hall and that there was work for me to do. I was not yet in the apprenticeship. I still had to do my interview but at that point I had already passed my aptitude test. 

Yes the contractor worked with/was associated with the local union hall. I have not. I know I made probably the biggest mistake of my life and at this point I'm willing to swallow my pride and just be honest with them but I don't know if telling them that I was having mental problems will throw up red flags. I'm considering going down to the local union hall tomorrow but I'm not sure how to approach a situation like this.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You need to find out what happened. Did you talk to the contractor? Maybe they never even spoke to the hall. Maybe they did. 

The best thing to do is communicate.


----------



## merlin199 (Dec 11, 2017)

The day that I quit I told one of the foremans (of the contractor that I was working for). I'm assuming the contractor then went to the union hall and told them that I quit because my interview was just weeks away and I never got a call for a date for the interview. 

Would you suggest going to the union hall or JATC and explain the situation?


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Talk to them and be honest. Honest as in you are/were having medical issues. You do not necessarily need to tell them your medical issues. Also, I assuming you are being treated for depression as of now? If not then you need to address that first.

Good luck.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I'd suggest going to your primary doctor getting a work excuse note for the time period without any reference to what the diagnosis is.
And the advice above about being fit for duty is paramount. You can't get a free pass every time. In the eyes of the employer they need someone who they can invest in and depend on. That's what an apprenticeship is all about.

I wish you the best of success with your endeavor and with your diagnosis.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

My advice is to take your meds if you have them. Depression is very hard on the person afflicted as well as family members. I know drugs suck but the alternative will not be good either. 

I don't mean this to be nasty or make light of your situation, actually quite the contrary as I know more than a few people who struggle with depression.


----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

I have the same problem in a way. I just never gave up and would communicate. Good luck, im sure everything is fine


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There's a lot of good advice above. 

There are two things you can do. You can ask for a second chance, or you can not ask. No brainer - ask. 

I'd go to your doctor, explain the situation, ask for a note. 

Go to the hall, apologize, show them the note, explain the problem, and explain what steps you're taking to see that it isn't an ongoing attendance problem. 

Don't get too worked up over what they're going to say. They're going to accept your explanation or they are not, you have limited ability to determine the outcome. If they don't accept your explanation, don't let it throw you for a loop, it's a difficult lesson to learn but it isn't the end of the world. This isn't the last opportunity on earth.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Good advice from good people.

As stated, the only chance you do have, is to go talk to them and be honest. Without doing that, it's over.
At this point it's all you've got if you want back in.

Good luck, I hope things work out for you.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Getting into the apprenticeship is a process. Some may say it's long and difficult.
I think part of that is to sort out people that don't want to make the effort.
To reduce the drop out rate of apprentices or the people that don't want to apply themselves.

There are limits to the number per year the apprenticeship can train.
Get too many then the training quality may suffer or may not be enough work to go around.

More often there are way more applicants then room to accept. So part of the process is sorting out the ones that may not make it.

Sure you could try talking to them. Maybe you need to wait another year and try again. Could also try to get in other locals in your area or other states. It may not be too late to get into other halls.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd call the BA at the hall and see what they say.


----------



## bus01010 (Nov 23, 2017)

JW's can be very harsh. I'm glad they weren't to this kid. All sound advice and as an former apprentice I would take it.


----------



## WrongWire (Dec 1, 2017)

One of the hardest things with depression is owning up to it and realizing that you make mistakes. Well done for getting past that


----------

